# Raccoon trapping questions???



## Superposed (Dec 20, 2016)

Going to start trapping some of the raccoon hoard that lives in the area.  I've seen a few wild quail around and want to eliminate some of the nest raiders in hopes that will give the birds a chance to proliferate. Have a couple of questions about trapping raccoons:

1)Have decided to use dog proof traps, but haven't tried them before.  I've watched the videos, but can anyone share experience with different brands and models?

2) For you that trap, what do you do with your critters? I've always sold my catches whole, not skinned and stretched. Last I looked, there are no fur buyers in GA.  I would hate to have them go to waste. Any suggestions???

Thanks!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 20, 2016)

Superposed said:


> Going to start trapping some of the raccoon hoard that lives in the area.  I've seen a few wild quail around and want to eliminate some of the nest raiders in hopes that will give the birds a chance to proliferate. Have a couple of questions about trapping raccoons:
> 
> 1)Have decided to use dog proof traps, but haven't tried them before.  I've watched the videos, but can anyone share experience with different brands and models?
> 
> ...



I've been out of the coon game for a while but I bet coon hunters would love to have live coons to train their dogs with


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 20, 2016)

Agree the coon hunters would love to have them.  There are also many, many, people around that eat them in these parts. All of the coons I catch and dispatch get eaten.  I use the duke DPs and have great success. PM me if you want any specific details, tips, etc....


----------



## willie1971 (Dec 21, 2016)

The duke traps have been great.  Also, google "soup can traps."  They are very versatile.  As for bait, I add some corn in the trap bottom, with mini marshmellows (rain is a problem for this bait), or a sardine, or whatever you have around the house.  Coons have a sweet tooth, and any fish will work. a golf ball on top will help your trap bait last longer.  smear some peanut butter on the golf ball.  the coon will knock off the ball and eat away.  Sprinke a few treats around the trap... They get greedy and get caught!


----------



## hobbs27 (Dec 21, 2016)

Live traps like havaheart..baited with honey buns.
 I used to pay 10 bucks per live coon back in 1995 to train dogs .


----------



## Throwback (Dec 22, 2016)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> I've been out of the coon game for a while but I bet coon hunters would love to have live coons to train their dogs with



possession of a live raccoon is illegal

this also tends to spread disease from area to area.


----------



## GAGE (Dec 22, 2016)

I have used both Lil Grizz and Duke dog proof traps with great success.


----------



## jakebuddy (Jan 1, 2017)

What are y'all using for bait in DP?


----------



## GAGE (Jan 1, 2017)

jakebuddy said:


> What are y'all using for bait in DP?



cheapest hard cat food you can find, topped with a marshmellow


----------



## jcdona (Jan 1, 2017)

Z traps are great also.


----------



## Possum (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm new to trapping but I got a kit on amazon of four duke dog proofs, trap set tool and some sample bait. I think it was $50-$60?
They work well. Even next to a pile of corn I've found they will go get a little dog food and a marshmallow. I put the marshmallow in bottom under trigger. Don't forget to stake very well. 
As for fur, I'm going to save mine up and send off to have something made for myself. A blanket or something like that. Going to try eating one soon, will let you know wheather or not I'll eat it a second time.


----------



## aabradley82 (Jan 8, 2017)

Coons ok to eat. I tend to parboil then BBQ. Or boil off bone and crockpot BBQ. Skim off and separate the fat as best you can. Coon fat works for a roundball patch lube too


----------



## antharper (Jan 8, 2017)

I catch them in a live trap around my deer feeders and have a friend that coon hunts that comes and gets everyone I catch to train pups with , I sure didn't know it was illegal to do this


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 12, 2017)

jcdona said:


> Z traps are great also.



Z-Traps are the bomb! I've been using the white ones and they are better than my Dukes and the catch ratio is 2-1.. They trigger going both ways which is a huge plus.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 12, 2017)

jakebuddy said:


> What are y'all using for bait in DP?



I like using sardines or cheap tuna in a can..


----------



## holton27596 (Jan 12, 2017)

vanilla wafers are the best thing ive seen for coons


----------

